# What is this 7up advertising piece?



## jimlahman (Mar 24, 2021)

I think this is a cigarette case. It is made of bakelite. No idea why it has 9 bubbles.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 25, 2021)

Just a total guess here but 7up did have small light up type advertisements.  Could be it’s missing part of it and this is just the face


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 25, 2021)

Brighton also makes this. My guess is that maybe it was advertising at one of there stores or it had some kind of candy maybe In it





__





						Brighton Grocer
					

Brighton Grocer is local. At Brighton Grocer, we love food and we're passionate about sourcing fresh, quality food from only the best Australian suppliers. Prahran Grocer is your go to online Grocer.




					brightongrocer.myfoodlink.com


----------

